# Why they left???



## lxt (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, if you read through some of the threads here its no wonder some of the site veterans are gone for good, everything has turned into an off topic display of nothing to do with tree work!

Murphy actually made a good point when he said what pro would seriously wanna post on a site that shows such behavior or something like that?..........treevet is gone, OD not around much, some of the older guys like masterblaster gone, Fireman not here & many others that had a lot of knowledge & input.

I admit I get caught up in the banter.......but its at an all time high lately! some on here post just to post & their posts make no sense, others have an excuse for anything they do even if its wrong, its like a bunch of school girl drama..........one says he`s done, one posts felling videos claiming to be the best, one now is battling with his neighbor over a log & some of the other posts are just so ridiculous that when anyone chimes in, me included its in hopes that the poster will go away!!!! My god what happened here.................ive seen talk of riding wood & other strange feats claimed as a joke that just have no place here & would surely in the real tree world have the crew whoopin ya for fun!!!

It seems this place has just turned into a who can be-little the other guy better than how they just got be-littled........I am no better..........just wondering where it will all go from here?




LXT......................


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 10, 2012)

The regular crowd took a big hit for sure within the last year or so. I think people got their own stuff going on mostly... and well, there is those two pain in the ass mother####ers, that I won't mention by name.. and at least one leg of the jacklegs is biting his tongue (for now), so I'll shut up.

I miss prentice around the site, that dude seemed like a real treeguy (funny as hell too), and sure knew his ####! A real shame that was, he was one of my favorites.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 10, 2012)

I think there's an ebb and flow to it, though I've only been around a few years, it seems every winter there's a lot more bickering and bull####ting, well...because it's winter. lol To much blame to be placed all around to single out a few bad apples, but I don't mind the banter. Some places are far too sterile and though I like talking treework, sometimes it's good to just shoot the #### with your buddies. And there's still good threads here, you just gotta open up more than the watchadoo thread and murphs vid threads. Lol. There's been a few threads recently that I learned from, bought a new hardhat based on advice in the hardhat thread, learned the new husky topper might be pretty nice and coming soon, bucket recall thread is invaluable, lotsa information out there, you just have to pay attention and not get wrapped up in disputes if you don't want to. For the most part I wouldn't change much about this place with the exception of bringing back some of the guys LXPEE mentioned.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 10, 2012)

I was just reading the latest issue of psychology today. Good article about getting to the heart of an arguement in there. You think yer tough? Ok, try admitting yer not perfect, admit to being wrong, apologize for something. Go ahead tough guys, I dare ya.
Anyway, Blakes, when I first saw you wildly hammering my 26 through a tree trunk I was a little nervous. I hope you got some finesse now.
And yeah TreeCo, I piss everybody off. No ointment on the ego here and I don't dole it out just to be friends with someone I really don't even know. Fact is no one knows nobody or nothing much less themselves. Like Prentice, we all only hope, yearn and even die to be something proudly definitive and we hope so bad we sometimes kill ourselves in the process. I tried to tell him, I am sure I could have done better but he was so much wanting to be a Treeman it consumed him, ate away his ego til he died like Elvis. Truth is, he wasn't a Treeman ( there is no such thing as it stands anyway) he was just a man and for him, for you, for us, well, I suppose that just was not good enough.

" and another one down, and another one down, another one bites the dust. HEY! its gonna get you too"


----------



## treemandan (Jan 10, 2012)

Del_Corbin said:


> Where is little Bubba?



The Daneth watches forever and forever, He sees, He recoginzes, He knows.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 10, 2012)

The Daneth pouteth with dish rag! Hahaha.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 10, 2012)

treemandan said:


> I was just reading the latest issue of psychology today. Good article about getting to the heart of an arguement in there. You think yer tough? Ok, try admitting yer not perfect, admit to being wrong, apologize for something. Go ahead tough guys, I dare ya.
> Anyway, Blakes, when I first saw you wildly hammering my 26 through a tree trunk I was a little nervous. I hope you got some finesse now.
> And yeah TreeCo, I piss everybody off. No ointment on the ego here and I don't dole it out just to be friends with someone I really don't even know. Fact is no one knows nobody or nothing much less themselves. Like Prentice, we all only hope, yearn and even die to be something proudly definitive and we hope so bad we sometimes kill ourselves in the process. I tried to tell him, I am sure I could have done better but he was so much wanting to be a Treeman it consumed him, ate away his ego til he died like Elvis. Truth is, he wasn't a Treeman ( there is no such thing as it stands anyway) he was just a man and for him, for you, for us, well, I suppose that just was not good enough.
> 
> " and another one down, and another one down, another one bites the dust. HEY! its gonna get you too"



And wasn't the thing that got freddie mercury the fact that he was a pole smoker? I'm just saying that that might not have been the best choice of quotes..


----------



## superjunior (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm new here so this is the only way I know it..


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 10, 2012)

I can't say anything nice here so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 10, 2012)

OK, I have something. Banter between treeguys can usually be tolerated by all, because there is a mutual respect to some extent. It's banter and BS by outsiders that haven't earned respect that tends to drive guys over the edge. If forum natural selection doesn't cull these folks, thing get out of balance. Which is probably the concensus at this point.

Good material, people, and topics aren't dead, were're just on the ass end of the cycle, I hope..................or I'm otta here, lol.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 10, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> And wasn't the thing that got freddie mercury the fact that he was a pole smoker? I'm just saying that that might not have been the best choice of quotes..



It was not written by Freddie.


----------



## TreeAce (Jan 10, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> And wasn't the thing that got freddie mercury the fact that he was a pole smoker? I'm just saying that that might not have been the best choice of quotes..



It was a very poor choice of quotes. Just twisted banter if you ask me.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 10, 2012)

Del_Corbin said:


> Hey Daneth.....don't feel like the lone stranger.
> 
> 
> Something has happened to me, I can't doubt it anymore. Came as an illness does, not like an ordinary certainty, not like anything evident. It came cunningly, little by little, I felt a little strange, a little put out, that's all. Once established it never moved, it stayed quiet, and I was able to persuade myself that nothing was the matter with me, that it was a false storm. And now, it's blossoming.
> ...




No lie there... well unless its to yourself.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 10, 2012)

TreeAce said:


> It was a very poor choice of quotes. Just twisted banter if you ask me.



Its all twisted banter. Your lucky to be alive.


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Jan 10, 2012)

Some people are here For The Aggravation that they bring to others. I see a lot of post that belong in Arborist 101. Sometimes when I know I have nothing nice to say I just say this:

Forum: Commercial Tree Care and Climbing
This Forum is for experienced tree climbers. Ask beginner or new to the business questions in the Arborist 101 Forum.


I really don't know how much more clear you can make that statement.


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't mind most of the extratreeanous stuff, it's more entertaining than Arborists news or Arboriculture + Urban Forestry. Some funny guys in here could be writers, Tree Wars ,but you're already in it. GTF:eek2:


----------



## lxt (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah reading the journal from ISA is a put ya to sleep read in deed.........I just wondered why most of the ole guys left, they can be found over at the TB every now & then, I havent seen Tom Dunlap here in ages......just seems like the old crowd jumped over???




LXT..........


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 10, 2012)

Its fun sometimes to read all the banter back and forth. After all tree guys are a pretty rough crowd.


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 10, 2012)

Too good for this place or no sense of humor? A few left because they got quoted without consent in TCI magazine, really? posting on a public forum but got bent out of shape because they weren't asked or compensated for their original thoughts here, that's some funny ####. Can't get that kind of stuff just anywhere on the internets.


----------



## lxt (Jan 10, 2012)

Del_Corbin said:


> Traced it back to when TreeManDan signed on, this place went in the ####ter.





Del you been around for awhile.........it was like all of a sudden when many said c ya wasnt it? I just find it strange that they all went elsewhere or are doing their own thing.......I miss some of them guys/gals ......Funny cause if people wanted to see felling Vids/Pics, Master Blaster had some good ones!!! dam those were the good ole days......Oooops almost showed a sign of feelings there!

You foul yeasty cod pieces see what ya have done! LOL I guess its all good & change is gonna happen.



LXT..................


----------



## capetrees (Jan 10, 2012)

Could it be a combination of a down economy and cabin fever?


----------



## treemandan (Jan 10, 2012)

Why did they leave? I was thinking it was cause of X. Is my concept of him being an angry dark jealous and fearful man off base?
Another concept I had was because some people realized they were not actually God and that didn't sit well with them.
I have no idea why Vet ever said to get the ass pounding you retards gave him. I can see a guy like him having no time for the idiotic statements that come out of the heads of some of the guys here. 
One of the first conversations I had with Murph went something like this:
Murph: there was a time when we would run guys off the site for not being real tree guys
The Dan: uhh...

Me? Well I think yer all nuts so there. Nah, I doubt I would actually want to be seen in public with any of you. Really, what is it with you people? Wait! You don't have to answer, I know, I know. Whar's mah boolit?


----------



## treemandan (Jan 10, 2012)

capetrees said:


> Could it be a combination of a down economy and cabin fever?



could it be combination of fear and uncertainty and insecurity and lack of self esteem and yearning to be something less pathetic? Woof! What a mess!


----------



## tree md (Jan 10, 2012)

It's a much larger site than it was at the beginning. Back in the old days it seemed like just a few climbers sitting around chatting. Now the chainsaw forum is the biggest attraction. Lots more HO's and hobbiests on here now. Not that that is such a bad thing. Moss is a hobbyist and I have learned plenty from him. I lurked for a long time (years) and didn't even post. It was because I had an accident on the job and got out of it for a couple of years. I still take breaks from participating. Sometimes I won't visit for months at a time, sometimes I lurk and sometimes I choose to participate. Who knows why people leave and who gives a rats ass.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 10, 2012)

So I was reading that article about the dynamics of an argument in my latest edition of Psychology Today and it was pretty interesting. Anyone else get that magazine? I don't agree with everything in it. 
Anyway it showed how easy it is for a discussion to rapidly become a heated argument. Really, its no brain surgery, its pretty obvious how and why but they outlined the proceedings pretty accurately I think. They showed how one question, one statement, one vocalized thought actually contains about 16 different arguments and how easy and quick it can be to get off the original topic and go into... well... a full blown riot.
Its true, nobody really knows anything though. Not Psychology Today, not Dan Murphy, not Lxt, not me. Well, I do know something but i wish I didn't. I really do, I would love a labotomy. How about a round for everybody? 
I am going to finish that article and see if I can either post it here or put up a link to it. I think its something you all should read but I am sure it will go to your heads and you will get all uppity and try to hold it over someone else like for some strange reason you were made the judge and jury. I do that sometimes myself.
I have to say would like to get into a discussion and not end up having to defend my life. Not to be tested on every word. Not to be judged at every pause. Its tough not to do as there was a time where one's life did depend on it long ago. Now, it just because the other guy's penis is bigger... well , it just seems bigger.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 10, 2012)

treemandan said:


> So I was reading that article about the dynamics of an argument in my latest edition of Psychology Today and it was pretty interesting. Anyone else get that magazine? I don't agree with everything in it.
> Anyway it showed how easy it is for a discussion to rapidly become a heated argument. Really, its no brain surgery, its pretty obvious how and why but they outlined the proceedings pretty accurately I think. They showed how one question, one statement, one vocalized thought actually contains about 16 different arguments and how easy and quick it can be to get off the original topic and go into... well... a full blown riot.
> Its true, nobody really knows anything though. Not Psychology Today, not Dan Murphy, not Lxt, not me. Well, I do know something but i wish I didn't. I really do, I would love a labotomy. How about a round for everybody?
> I am going to finish that article and see if I can either post it here or put up a link to it. I think its something you all should read but I am sure it will go to your heads and you will get all uppity and try to hold it over someone else like for some strange reason you were made the judge and jury. I do that sometimes myself.
> I have to say would like to get into a discussion and not end up having to defend my life. Not to be tested on every word. Not to be judged at every pause. Its tough not to do as there was a time where one's life did depend on it long ago. Now, it just because the other guy's penis is bigger... well , it just seems bigger.



Trying to do the "like" thing lately, so Dan you get one for this insightful piece.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 10, 2012)

*The answer*

Make MDS and Oldirty mods... all the vets would come back just to watch the carnage... of course I may miss it since I may be on MDS and OD's short list of early hatchet jobs.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Jan 10, 2012)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Make MDS and Oldirty mods... all the vets would come back just to watch the carnage... of course I may miss it since I may be on MDS and OD's short list of early hatchet jobs.



You're such a cry baby, StihlO.

There....action in the act. 

:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 10, 2012)

Del_Corbin said:


> Speaking of smoking guns that lead to a downfall of a professional arborist fourm......



well I know one thing there will be one or two people in line in front of me... he is one of them


----------



## tree md (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, to tell the truth, on the nights I am not checking in and at least reading threads I am usually out being a bad boy... On the nights I am checking in I am keeping my mind on my business and doing good. I do a lot more web surfing than bar cruising these days which is a good thing.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Jan 10, 2012)

StihlO, you ask for it, and quit your crying. Just because you learned how to put on spikes, and haul up the chainy saw doesn't mean I'm suddenly here with a bottle of windex and a rag going from cheek to cheek.

I was impressed with how you guys took down that leader though. I don't think anyone here imagined it could be swung around like that. But I bet you don't care about that, do you? You wanna cry about FTA instead. Well, here's an imaginary, wittle tissue. Go ahead, old son. Sob on. Don't hold back. There there, wittle soldier. The bad guys on da wittle internet danm near took yer wittle head off, and it just sucks. 

:msp_tongue: So, got any more big trees coming up???


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 10, 2012)

ForTheAction said:


> StihlO, you ask for it, and quit your crying. Just because you learned how to put on spikes, and haul up the chainy saw doesn't mean I'm suddenly here with a bottle of windex and a rag going from cheek to cheek.
> 
> I was impressed with how you guys took down that leader though. I don't think anyone here imagined it could be swung around like that. But I bet you don't care about that, do you? You wanna cry about FTA instead. Well, here's an imaginary, wittle tissue. Go ahead, old son. Sob on. Don't hold back. There there, wittle soldier. The bad guys on da wittle internet danm near took yer wittle head off, and it just sucks.
> 
> :msp_tongue: So, got any more big trees coming up???



Plenty actually.. but honestly dude I told you before I will not converse with you any longer... But I am breaking that promise to point out again that you have never posted one stitch of evidence that you ever climbed or cut anything. I may only post here and there when I do something worth putting up (plenty of people in here doing far more technical and dangerous stuff) so I dont bother with my easy little trees... But you your nothing but BS. I would bet a months wages (mine because you dont make enough) that I could climb and cut circles around you. By the way I am sure plenty of people here thought it could be swung like that but they are called real tree guys. 

now 

Pierdol sie 

and back to muting FTA


----------



## ForTheArborist (Jan 10, 2012)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Plenty actually.. but honestly dude I told you before I will not converse with you any longer... But I am breaking that promise to point out again that you have never posted one stitch of evidence that you ever climbed or cut anything. I may only post here and there when I do something worth putting up (plenty of people in here doing far more technical and dangerous stuff so I dont bother with my easy little trees... But you your nothing but BS. I would bet a months wages (mine because you dont make enough) that I could climb and cut circles around you. By the way I am sure plenty of people here thought it could be swung like that but they are called real tree guys.
> 
> now
> 
> ...




Well said, my officer tree friend. Well said. :hmm3grin2orange:

....and no, my friend, nobody cuts faster than I.


----------



## Arbor Vision (Jan 11, 2012)

Maybe just maybe some of the older members are still around and post under different names, not that i would know or anything like that, just a thought.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Jan 11, 2012)

Wait, wait.....let me know where you guys gonna wind up at, OK? :msp_w00t:


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 11, 2012)

I am responsible for some of the action lately, soory bruders, couldn't help it. Hope fully that is done and over with. You have personalities here that normally don't mix. Thin skinned types get offended easily and the thick skinned keep poring it on. I get on here for one main reason, to talk to others who feel my pain. Cant talk to my family and friends (local friends, I have a few on here I consider good friends) about my day to day, as they have deer in the headlight look when I start talking rigging or pruning! I believe that some are still here, just waiting for us Jr's to take out the trash. Soon as that is finally done, I am sure they will come back, little birdie been talking again.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 11, 2012)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Make MDS and Oldirty mods... all the vets would come back just to watch the carnage... of course I may miss it since I may be on MDS and OD's short list of early hatchet jobs.



No thanks on that job! Lol.. definitely not interested!

For what its worth though, I would probably keep your fat ass (kicking) around... FTA, I would probably just limit to five words a day or so, and the other one.. well, that would be that for him!!

Oh, and I might ban LXT, that dude just scares me!! :msp_scared:


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jan 11, 2012)

It's all cyclical really. Folks come and go...for the most part.

But when you let the likes of AA and such just dominate the boards unchecked and unfiltered.....

Yeah, there might be a frenzy for a spell, but eventually quality people will just go elsewhere. They realize it's hopeless to struggle to save any integrity...I've watched many forums go to pot for the same reasons.

When you do nothing about the riff raff, eventually that's all you'll have left to cater to.

It's sad to see a professional forum within such a noble industry be littered with what we've seen lately. Why not go where this kind of thing isn't tolerated?

Many say...well it's fun to read. It's a lot more fun to read and participate when the level of professionalism isn't brought down to the lowest common denominator. There is still plenty of good banter....in fact, within its scope, it's of the highest quality.

I've been busy, but I've lurked and posted much less since somebody forgot to take out the trash. If it weren't for a few of you guys still fighting the good fight....I wouldn't bother with it at all.

Still, there is hope, but there needs to be some action taken, now and in the future to warrant it.


----------



## lxt (Jan 11, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Why did they leave? I was thinking it was cause of X. Is my concept of him being an angry dark jealous and fearful man off base?
> 
> Another concept I had was because some people realized they were not actually God
> 
> ...




I dont know why I bother to even reply to you?.........Angry? Nah....dark?...in the summer months.....jealous & fearful?......LOL maybe you forgot that I had open heart surgery last May? Jealous...........nope & *fearful..... of only GOD!*

Danno, you talk a fine talk...........& thats just about all you do! no one knows what yer saying, but ya keep talking...no wonder that post count is so high!

Now Im gonna leave the rest of what I would like to reply to you with on the back burner cause it would only get me banned, when it comes to you....... well, I did start this thread, so ill have to be one to show change by not verbally blasting the #### outta ya!

Did ya ever stop & think Murph might of been refering to you in that statement above???



LXT....................


----------



## mic687 (Jan 11, 2012)

Well I don't often get in to the bickering I get enough else where but I have been many places in my life and worked with many different types of personalities and I know this, some guys just like to stir the s, some guys like to take a beating, some are very direct which can seem harsh, and some well who knows. I come here mostly for entertainment and sometimes to ask a question or see how someone else does things. On this site there are guys who are like the guy on the cb at a truck stop who is starting problems with everyone that drives by because he knows no one can locate him and he finds it fun, so you turn off the cb. Some know everthing about nothing and have been everywhere and done everything with no proof of being anywhere or doing anything. There is some good stuff on here and some good people also some really funny stuff so take what you want and leave the rest. Folks will come and go some should come back and some should leave and stay gone. This is a public forum and and it is pretty clear some people were not spanked enough as a kid I'm just sayin Why can't we all just get along?


----------



## ForTheArborist (Jan 11, 2012)

My opinion about this website is.................well................

that it's very scary. :chainsawguy:


But you know, how else is anyone going to get a gathering of tree pros together to shoot the wind about friggin' tree work? It is what it is: guys.


----------



## treeseer (Jan 14, 2012)

"I admit I get caught up in the banter.......but its at an all time high lately! some on here post just to post & their posts make no sense,...
It seems this place has just turned into a who can be-little the other guy better than how they just got be-littled........I am no better..."

You just answered your own question, truly and honestly.

".......just wondering where it will all go from here?"

Somewhere else, obviously! :msp_sleep:


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 15, 2012)

treeseer said:


> "I admit I get caught up in the banter.......but its at an all time high lately! some on here post just to post & their posts make no sense,...
> It seems this place has just turned into a who can be-little the other guy better than how they just got be-littled........I am no better..."
> 
> You just answered your own question, truly and honestly.
> ...



My dad always used to say "don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out"! I always thought that was funny.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 15, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> My dad always used to say "don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out"! I always thought that was funny.



See now I would think he said that cause he didn't like you.:msp_tongue:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 15, 2012)

They left because they were soft and frankly couldn't take the fact that there #### still stunk and that they are a really small fish in a huge ass pond , I mean who cares I learn alot still here daily the info is still here whether in a old thread or something currently open , and honestly I think that EVERYTHING reguarding tree has been covered , so at this point there are just a bunch of overinflated egos hanging out talking smack,:msp_sneaky: and I am extremely guilty because I still Think That I am Better Than At Least Half Of You .....


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 15, 2012)

mic687 said:


> On this site there are guys who are like the guy on the cb at a truck stop who is starting problems with everyone that drives by because he knows no one can locate him



Yeah, there is plenty of that going on. There are guys on here that don't even live in the States that are horrified for anybody on here to know their freaking name much less where they live yet they try and talk tough talk constantly. There is five or six of them that mostly post in the political forum that I can guarantee you would crap in their pants in a real life confrontation.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 15, 2012)

treemandan said:


> See now I would think he said that cause he didn't like you.:msp_tongue:



Actually, now that I think about it, he would use that one both in anger and jest. The whole quote was along the lines of "drag yer ass!! ...and don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out either"!! I still use that one myself, mostly in jest to friends that have lingered too long and need to just leave already. I am thinking that I could benefit from using it in anger more often though, just in general..

I don't know why, but that just seemed so appropriate for this thread, that I just had to throw it out there.. lol.


----------



## tree md (Jan 15, 2012)

That is the exact phase I told my last live in girlfriend...


----------



## oscar4883 (Jan 15, 2012)

Didn't read much of the thread but I miss Clearance. Wish that dude would post again.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jan 15, 2012)

"Don't let the door hit ya where the good lord split ya!"


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 15, 2012)

Whole different game in here since I first starter coming here. I've partaked in some bashing in the past but always thought it was appropriate at the time. I try to stay clear of the bs now lifes to short to waste my time. 
I do see alot on crap on here that keeps me from posting but it's mostly mds's bs.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Jan 15, 2012)

Somehow I understand leavers. Go ahead and leave 'em. :-/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## oscar4883 (Jan 15, 2012)

Del_Corbin said:


> I'm worried about Clearance. He did some mighty dangerous work and just suddenly dropped out. I don't think any of us know his real name but if someone does, PM me and I'll do some searching.



Good point. Interested here as well. Seemed like a hard working, no BS kinda guy.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 15, 2012)

I think there are a lot of lost memories here , because when I joined I can say that this place was a lot less forgiving , and the members were equally brash and salty , I mean some of the guys that don't post anymore are some of the meanest SOB's out there. Just saying


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 15, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> I think there are a lot of lost memories here , because when I joined I can say that this place was a lot less forgiving , and the members were equally brash and salty , I mean some of the guys that don't post anymore are some of the meanest SOB's out there. Just saying



Well, a lot of the guys that don't post anymore are like me...365 day a year serious about it and have a lot invested in it tree services. More and more people joined to post in the commercial tree care forum that were part timers or some kind of weekend tree guy or some character that had a full time job but tries to run a tree business on the side. That sorta deal. And...there was a clash of personalities and there should have been, I mean, the name of the forum is commercial tree care and here you had bozos posting crap like "how do you bid" or "how much should this job be" or "does anybody here carry ins." I mean wtf. I have to admit when I joined in 2007 I was surprised at tree "companies???" on here that admitted no chipper no bucket truck no stump grinder no nothing. And their numbers grew. I think a lot of the old posters just got tired of the place this became and left.


----------



## the Aerialist (Jan 15, 2012)

*Think About It ...*



NCTREE said:


> Whole different game in here since I first starter coming here. I've partaked in some bashing in the past but always thought it was appropriate at the time. I try to stay clear of the bs now lifes to short to waste my time.
> I do see alot on crap on here that keeps me from posting but it's mostly mds's bs.



Just posting here for the first time was like walking into a strange bar and getting sucker punched. And I responded here pretty much the same way, punching back and even delivering some low blows.

I can't say whether this place was better before I came in the door, but I will admit it went downhill fast after my arrival. I've never allowed myself to be bullied and have not here either.

My New Year's resolution was to be a kinder gentler guy and ignore the childish posters who can't seem to add anything but personal insults, disassociated slurs and illogical ad homonym attacks. This is hard for me to do but I'm going to endeavor to try.

As far as leaving, no, I won't be doing that, not as long as the above behavior continues. I enjoyed my recent hiatus from posting here though, as I really have much better things to do. 

The only way to get rid of me is to ignore me. Even being nice to me would probably work, and even faster than not responding at all.


----------



## the Aerialist (Jan 15, 2012)

*I'd like to read that ...*



treemandan said:


> So I was reading that article about the dynamics of an argument in my latest edition of Psychology Today and it was pretty interesting. Anyone else get that magazine? I don't agree with everything in it... I have to say would like to get into a discussion and not end up having to defend my life. Not to be tested on every word. Not to be judged at every pause. Its tough not to do as there was a time where one's life did depend on it long ago...



Hey theDan, I'm old enough to remember that time. What's the name of that article? Or a link to it would be better.

Here's an article perhaps more relevant to our work, from the online edition of Psychology Today: Deadly Mind Traps | Psychology Today

I myself forgot to take my overhead line off a large trunk section I was about to drop, got as far as notching it before I realized my surely deadly error. Senior moment? Perhaps, but it woke me up to turn up my situational awareness when in a tree. It's what keeps us alive doing our work.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Jan 15, 2012)

The spelling and proper use of punctuation have certainly gone to chit...

Let's see....
I started out as a part time hack. I would top and spike with the best of them and uninsured to boot! Got a cold reception from some of the veterans when I first started posting and it forced me to step up my game. Thickened my skin too! I miss some of the older posters on here as well. They gave a wealth of experience and sage counsel to this site. Truth be told, the changes in this site strongly reflect the changes in this industry thanks to a combination of economics and how-to education. I have recently stopped being a boss and switched over to employee. Got tired of having my throat cut on bids and not bringing home the bacon like I was used to. I just wasn't enjoying my work, the paperwork, taxes, and employee headaches. Did a little bit of line clearance for the experience and my hat is off to the fellas in that field! Next steps for me now that I have more time are CDL, ISA certification, and quite possibly a full-time career with an industry leader in tree care. At least till the end of the world this year....


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 16, 2012)

NCTREE said:


> Whole different game in here since I first starter coming here. I've partaked in some bashing in the past but always thought it was appropriate at the time. I try to stay clear of the bs now lifes to short to waste my time.
> I do see alot on crap on here that keeps me from posting but it's mostly mds's bs.



Sorry that you feel that way man. 

And AA "liked" your post, lol, that's like his way of jamming his old gay tongue in your ear, so good luck with that! Lmao....


----------



## ozzy42 (Jan 16, 2012)

the Aerialist said:


> Hey I myself forgot to take my overhead line off a large trunk section I was about to drop, got as far as notching it before I realized my surely deadly error. Senior moment? Perhaps, but it woke me up to turn up my situational awareness when in a tree. It's what keeps us alive doing our work.




A guy got killed a few miles from where I live here a few years ago doing that exact same thing.
Such a terrible loss.He was only up 30 ft or so .Maybe would have survived a fall from that height,but he was yanked to the pile he had been bombing logs on by his own climb line.

I didn't know him personally but from what I've been told ,he was a good climber,who usually paid great attention to details.A lapse in concentration while doing this work ,and you will pay for it.


----------



## lxt (Jan 16, 2012)

treeseer said:


> "I admit I get caught up in the banter.......but its at an all time high lately! some on here post just to post & their posts make no sense,...
> It seems this place has just turned into a who can be-little the other guy better than how they just got be-littled........I am no better..."
> 
> You just answered your own question, truly and honestly.
> ...





Oh Seer..............Ya know we lose guys who actually do the work: Master blaster, Clearance, fireman & even Ekka (like him or not) & then we have the likes of: Treeseer`s & M.D.Vadens & Murphy`s.................what a shame that you fall in the list to replace those who are truly worth more than a detective dendro article (basically a rip off of already printed material) & then next to you.... the Oregon landscaper gone tree man.....right off his orchard ladder!! & last but not least...........Mr. "no body can hand me my ass in this trade"

the last three mentioned should leave............... but stay, cause their ego`s have them thinking they are better than they really are, honestly you & your two cronies are the given reason most bust on people.............I mean you think you`re the guru of the ISA & defender of all tree related................"now stubs are ok".... .........then Vaden, the landscape/orchard ladder king who puts on garden clinics for profit & drum roll.......................The Murphster, well now in his own mind he is just the best thing since treemandan extracted puss from the zit on his hygenically deprived twins.

you three are the jesters on this site that we would be better off without, instead we lose those worth a dam.....& end up keeping you all............oh well, gives us some tards to punish verbally & keeps the site interesting!

funny, these guys get called out/caught in lies & just plain out dis-proved............so they go away & hope it blows over & when it doesnt they put a spin on it to make themselves fit in.................LMFAO



LXT.....................


----------



## ForTheArborist (Jan 16, 2012)

Ya, guys. Trees up, dudes. Hang 10. Yep, ya, sure, good stuff. Don't climb naked! :-| Just putton that out there. Might be Why this place is so slow n all. And I think MDS, 101, LXT n ummm, Jeffry might not let up on that one, so.....maybe that's why you should stick around. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 16, 2012)

Mds I was joking with you stop being a putz!


----------



## treemandan (Jan 16, 2012)

NCTREE said:


> Mds I was joking with you stop being a putz!



You can lead a climber to a tree but you can't make him stop being a putz.

AA, yeah, I think you should quit while you are still alive but its yer choice.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 16, 2012)

the Aerialist said:


> Hey theDan, I'm old enough to remember that time. What's the name of that article? Or a link to it would be better.
> 
> Here's an article perhaps more relevant to our work, from the online edition of Psychology Today: Deadly Mind Traps | Psychology Today
> 
> I myself forgot to take my overhead line off a large trunk section I was about to drop, got as far as notching it before I realized my surely deadly error. Senior moment? Perhaps, but it woke me up to turn up my situational awareness when in a tree. It's what keeps us alive doing our work.



No, you are not old enough able to remember the Dawn of Man.


----------



## capetrees (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't post in here as much as I used to because it's often too caustic. I'm a member of other forums on different topics and nasty posts and arguments are immediately removed. Why be nasty to others that are trying to trade out info to make us all better in the long run? Also, as far as the commercial aspect of it, no, I'm not 24/7/365 trees but I've put in quite a bit of time and effort to learn this job. Do I have every one of the tools mentioned in here and all the knots memorized in my brain and all the ANSI rules memorized? No, but I can and have numerous times taken down some pretty hairy trees from some very precarious places with zero incedent. Nobody was born a "tree guy", we all learned it. I always thought this place was somewhere to ask and reply but often its a chest pumping contest. It's not as friendly as other forums. too bad too because there are some that can give some great insight but others are here just to post crap.

now go ahead, attack!! :chainsawguy:


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 16, 2012)

NCTREE said:


> Mds I was joking with you stop being a putz!



That's what I figured man, and the main reason why I didn't go into "attack" mode (Thanks Jeff)! 

Smileys and lol's do have their place man... and it has been some tough times around AS lately, so, just saying!


----------



## ForTheArborist (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, MDS..................

you know what. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------

